# Anyone ever keep these plants?



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

As I do almost every Friday morning/afternoon, I went to my LFS to see what plant's they got it. I ended up getting Cryptocoryne Tonkinensis and Barclaya Longifolia. Just wondering if anyone on here is keeping them and what their experience with the plant is. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

A while ago I bought Barclaya Longifolia for $15. Puny puny little thing. It stayed dormant for over 6 months in my tank. At one point it lost its leaves and I forgot where it was. It finally started growing and I sold it. It grew toooooooo fast and I had no space. It is a very very beautiful plant though. Very striking colour and a very fast grower.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Cryptocoryne Tonkinensis I believe is the plant I have been trying to ID, I just have to put it out to be sure. I had it in a very high light tank for a few months and it grew really well, nice looking plant and right now its about 18 inches tall with 6 leaves.

Never seen the other one


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

I had a Barclaya before I traded it for another plant. It's very easy to grow. Beautiful plant. Like a big red crypt


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> Cryptocoryne Tonkinensis I believe is the plant I have been trying to ID, I just have to put it out to be sure. I had it in a very high light tank for a few months and it grew really well, nice looking plant and right now its about 18 inches tall with 6 leaves.
> 
> Never seen the other one


Do you have a picture of the tonkinensis ?



Reckon said:


> I had a Barclaya before I traded it for another plant. It's very easy to grow. Beautiful plant. Like a big red crypt


The version I have is green not red so we'll see how it turns out ! but thanks.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

You've got to post a pic of it then. I'm interested to see how it looks.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Will do, I'm on vacation (reading week) so I'm away from my tank but when I get back I'll post a picture.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is a link to my post trying to ID this

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49301

I could be wrong though, need to pull it out and check the roots still


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

There are just so many plants that look so similar, makes me dizzy.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

You don't have either of the plants I'm talking about. If you cannot tell the difference between java fern and a crypt then please stop commenting along my posts. I'm looking for useful information not just people trying to gain "posts". Thank you


----------

